# Neue Action Camera > 4K @30 fps oder FHD @60 fps?



## DaXXes (9. Januar 2018)

Hallo zusammen!

Möchte mir ne kleine Action Kamera kaufen, sowas in der Art:
Ricoh WG-M2 orange Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Bin mir jetzt allerdings unschlüssig, was besser ist:
Full HD  mit 60 bis 120 fps oder 4K mit nur 30 fps?

Eine 4K Kamera mit 60+ fps ist leider nicht im Budget bis 200 € drin.

Bin auf eure Tipps gespannt


----------



## buggs001 (9. Januar 2018)

Frag Dich mal selber ...
Reicht Dir die Qualität aus, wenn Du Dir eine BluRay ansiehst?
Wenn ja dann passt auch FHD.


----------



## DaXXes (9. Januar 2018)

Ist schon klar, dass die Bildqualität bei 4K deutlich besser ist als bei FHD.
Ich frage halt nur, was die bessere Bildqualität nützt, wenn der Film dann mit 25 bis 30 fps ruckelt und nicht flüssig rüber kommt?
Bei Spielen am PC versucht man ja auch, möglichst nicht unter 50 fps zu kommen.

Daher war meine Frage vielleicht auch etwas falsch gestellt. Ich wollte wissen: Ist die Qualität eines Filmes mit höherer Bildrate besser, oder mit höherer Auflösung?


----------



## JackA (9. Januar 2018)

60 FPS sieht halt schon geil aus.
Aber das eigentlich Ruckeln bei Actioncams kommt ja nicht von den FPS sondern von der zitterigen Hand. Da empfiehlt sich ein Schwebestativ.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (10. Januar 2018)

Ich glaube ich würde die 4K Kamera nehmen. Bei der höheren Auflösung liegen einfach mehr Daten vor.
Die Technik und Software entwickelt sich weiter und Daten kann man immer irgendwie weiter verarbeiten.

In der Fotografie dachte man vor 10-15 Jahren auch, ein Bild mit 2000p Breite ist riesig. Wenn man das nun etwas drehen oder beschneiden muss, reicht es heute nicht einmal mehr für ein FHD-Display.
4K und 8K kommt. Nicht morgen und in der Masse auch nicht nächstes Jahr, aber so bis 2025 schätze ich ist Full HD tot. 1920*1080 ist dann das, was heute die früher so beliebten 680*400 Bildchen und Filmchen sind. Und dann ärgert man sich, dass das Material nicht in besserer Qualität vorliegt.

Alte Fernsehfilme wurden bis in die 1980er Jahre hinein sogar nur mit 15 fps gedreht. Klar ruckelt das, aber es geht. Die Grobkörnigkeit und die matschigen Farben von so alten Super 8 oder VHS Filmen stören mich da trotzdem mehr.


----------



## Bash0r (19. Januar 2018)

Ich habe diverse Action-Cams durch. Fahre damit Snowboard, Skateboard, Fahrrad, Auto und nehme sie mit ins Wasser und an den Strand.

Mein Tip: Spare nicht am falschen Ende. Du wirst sie sonst fast nie benutzen 

Wichtiger als die Auflösung sind m.M.n. ein ordentlicher Bildstabilisator und 60FPS.

30 FPS reichen meist, aber sobald du ein bisschen bearbeiten willst sollten es schon 60FPS sein.

Auch die Software ist wichtig. Eine Cam die sich beschissen Bedienen lässt frustriert nur.

Mein Tip: GoPro Hero 5 Session


Edit: WAS hast du mit der cam vor? So wie die Rico aussieht ist sie für Action-Sport ja schon mal nicht gedacht :-/


----------



## Superwip (19. Januar 2018)

Kommt darauf an was man machen will. Die 60fps sind vor allem dann wertvoll wenn man schnelle Bewegungen, insbesondere schnelle Kameraschwenks hat. Bei einer Actioncam die auch als solche eingesetzt wird ist das natürlich üblicherweise schon wichtig.


----------



## HisN (19. Januar 2018)

So sehe ich das auch.
Meine GoPro kann 4K@30FPS, aber benutzt wird das nie. Viel zu "choppy" wenn man z.b. mit dem Motorrad durch die Gegend fährt.
Damit kann man eher ganz langsame Schwenks durch die Landschaft aufnehmen.


----------

